# Running = Good or Bad?



## Deleted User (Apr 25, 2009)

So I'm seeing some people put rules on their signature thingy and some of them say "walk on path" or "do not run PLEASE" or something kind of like that. So I'm wondering what if you run/walk on the grass? Wat happens to it?


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (Apr 25, 2009)

It dies. And then you have to wait until it grows back.


----------



## evilpancakes (Apr 25, 2009)

ohdangitsgabby said:
			
		

> It dies. And then you have to wait until it grows back.


This, and when it does grow back it is a pain in the butt, because it takes months if it is all gone in a spot


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 25, 2009)

Oh I didn't know that. Thanks


----------



## KingofHearts (Apr 25, 2009)

Cheah I don't care. You can run on my grass all you want... it still looks like a disease anyways! =o


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (Apr 25, 2009)

hollisterx2 said:
			
		

> Cheah I don't care. You can run on my grass all you want... it still looks like a disease anyways! =o


Same with mine lol.
I dont really care about my grass.


----------



## brotatochip (Apr 25, 2009)

Grass doesnt matter to me.
I dont even care about my town, so if annnyyone ever comes, I dont mind if you wreck itt


----------



## MitchHanson (Apr 25, 2009)

I heard that grass doesn't die when ran on on Wi-Fi... is this true?


----------



## Robin (Apr 25, 2009)

I am not sure about that... I still think it does.


----------



## AlyssaSuperbike (Apr 25, 2009)

Running is good because it is a thing called exercise. Maybe you should try it.


----------



## smasher (Apr 25, 2009)

AlyssaSuperbike said:
			
		

> Running is good because it is a thing called exercise. Maybe you should try it.


Really. No one likes you.


----------



## Jrrj15 (Apr 25, 2009)

doesent rely matter to me


----------



## Nic (Apr 25, 2009)

smasher said:
			
		

> AlyssaSuperbike said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like him.


----------



## robo.samurai (Apr 25, 2009)

AlyssaSuperbike said:
			
		

> Running is good because it is a thing called exercise. Maybe you should try it.


on accf you can run all you want your person will still be fat and yea *<big>NO ONE LIKES YOU!</big>*


----------



## robo.samurai (Apr 25, 2009)

<big><big><big><big><big><big><big>no one likes him not even mr._hobo</big></big></big></big></big></big></big>


----------



## Phil (Apr 25, 2009)

ohdangitsgabby said:
			
		

> hollisterx2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


same here 
no grass what so ever


----------



## AnimalCrossingCrazy (Apr 26, 2009)

I run on my grass ALL the time, and it never dies. I guess I got a game with a glitch!


----------



## Sinep1 (Apr 26, 2009)

Well...If you run on your grass eventually it will fade away!!


----------



## JasonBurrows (Apr 26, 2009)

I have feelings about the grass not dying on Wi-Fi as I Wi-Fi quite often, if not everyday and I have looooaaaads of grass left, just like when I first started, so maybe, it don't die while on Wi-Fi, but if you can prove it real, then that would be good, but this is only my opinion.


----------



## JasonBurrows (Apr 26, 2009)

Delete this one if you see it please Staff Members.


----------



## Gallade526 (Apr 26, 2009)

AnimalCrossingCrazy said:
			
		

> I run on my grass ALL the time, and it never dies. I guess I got a game with a glitch!


me 2 iv ran in the same spot for 2months and its still green!!!!


----------



## Robin (Apr 26, 2009)

Gallade526 said:
			
		

> AnimalCrossingCrazy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Seriously!? My grass fades really quickly...


----------



## Smarty9911 (Apr 28, 2009)

They must not know the meaning of VIDEO GAME ADDICT!!!


----------



## SamXX (Apr 28, 2009)

Grass is stupid.
I want a desert.


----------



## Robin (Apr 28, 2009)

SAMwich said:
			
		

> Grass is stupid.
> I want a desert.


:O

I hate deserts...


----------



## Suaure (Apr 28, 2009)

Grass dies. 
Grass doesnt like to grow back





But it does


----------



## MasterM64 (Apr 28, 2009)

The ONLY way to fix your grass is to either Wait for 6 months or you can do REHAB which requires making a path system, taking care of flowers,talking to villagers every warp,planting trees,Timewarping, and patience.


----------



## fitzy (Apr 28, 2009)

You can run on my grass if you want


----------



## Anna (Apr 29, 2009)

ohdangitsgabby said:
			
		

> hollisterx2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


same ;] i like the dirt


----------



## FITZEH (Apr 29, 2009)

ohdangitsgabby said:
			
		

> hollisterx2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Me too!


----------



## DirtyD (Apr 29, 2009)

Very few know this, but running only affects your grass when YOU run not on WFC.  If you are on WFC and people run (Including yourself) it will NOT kill your grass.  The reason I tell people not to run in my town is so they dont kill flowers.


----------



## fitzy (Apr 29, 2009)

It doesn't work on Wi-fi? wow I never knew this.


----------



## DirtyD (Apr 29, 2009)

Nope.  I conducted a huge experiment that took over a month.  I only ran on the path I wanted to make when it was only me in my town.  Then I allowed people to run in 3 different sections of my town.  After a solid month of this, the only parts of grass that were dying were the path parts I ran on.  The other 3 parts didnt even have a spot that faded.  It definitely only applies when you run in your own town when not on WFC.

If you think about it, you cant hurt your neighbors with pitfalls on WFC.  You cant hit them with the net while on WFC.  You cant do the Fountain during WFC.  You cant catch a scorpion or tarantula on WFC.  And when you run on WFC it makes a slightly different sound and you wont see dirt/grass flying up.  Only smoke.


Since my flowers are not growing right now, I still allow people to run in most parts of my town... and have since I restarted the town in the end of February.  But I still have nearly 90% of my grass.


----------



## Thunder (Apr 29, 2009)

DirtyD said:
			
		

> Nope.  I conducted a huge experiment that took over a month.  I only ran on the path I wanted to make when it was only me in my town.  Then I allowed people to run in 3 different sections of my town.  After a solid month of this, the only parts of grass that were dying were the path parts I ran on.  The other 3 parts didnt even have a spot that faded.  It definitely only applies when you run in your own town when not on WFC.
> 
> If you think about it, you cant hurt your neighbors with pitfalls on WFC.  You cant hit them with the net while on WFC.  You cant do the Fountain during WFC.  You cant catch a scorpion or tarantula on WFC.  And when you run on WFC it makes a slightly different sound and you wont see dirt/grass flying up.  Only smoke.
> 
> ...


Wow, that's really helpful, thanks for that.


But in your own town, try to create paths, instead of running all over the place, create a few paths, so that way, you'll still have most of your grass.


----------



## Pup101 (May 3, 2009)

If you run on your grass it starts to wear out.


----------



## bittermeat (May 3, 2009)

Pup101 said:
			
		

> If you run on your grass it starts to wear out.


This.


----------

